# knob and tube pictures



## volty (Jan 14, 2009)

There are a few in this .pdf of a report on the aging of wiring in residential structures. K+T starts on page 20.

http://www.homewiringsafety.com/files/aged_wiring_study_full_report.pdf


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

volty said:


> There are a few in this .pdf of a report on the aging of wiring in residential structures. K+T starts on page 20.


 what pdf?


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

An interesting report to read, volty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> does anybody here have any cool pictures of knob and tube wiring?


no, but i really need to start taking some....i've seen some scary stuff...its amazing what worked back then


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> no, but i really need to start taking some....i've seen some scary stuff...its amazing what worked back then


 the house im working in was built circa 1900 and it has white rubber cloth covered wires ran as knob and tube i am sure it is original to the house


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> the house im working in was built circa 1900 and it has white rubber cloth covered wires ran as knob and tube i am sure it is original to the house


rewire?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> rewire?


 im pretty much forced to rewire it. nothings grounded at all and nothing works since i had to remove damaged wires from the basement. to get power back on requires rewiring upstairs


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

K&T in some original Wiremold:





























I found this on the ceiling of a commercial remodel, and pulled down a section and kept it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's some more oldie but goodies:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, wait..........you said 'cool', didn't you?

OK, Here ya go:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

i like the ones that are ran on the surface...its amazing what you find when you open the walls


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

that looks like some quality craftsmanship





480sparky said:


> Oh, wait..........you said 'cool', didn't you?
> 
> OK, Here ya go:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> K&T in some original Wiremold:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't help but notice the beautiful green lawn! I wish mine could look that lush.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

steelersman said:


> I can't help but notice the beautiful green lawn! I wish mine could look that lush.


I took those pix in July of '07


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I took those pix in July of '07


that's rubs it in my face even more, cause in the dead of summer my lawn looks like it's burnt up. But i assume these pics are in Iowa where the summer doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> that looks like some quality craftsmanship


Probably high-tech state of the art back then.

I love the beadboard and mouldings. :thumbsup:


----------

